# CL post says black locust should not be burned in woodstove???



## RORY12553 (May 24, 2012)

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/zip/3035978460.html


----------



## Locust Post (May 24, 2012)

That's some real knowledge there. I guess I'm okay with all my black locust because I do not have a woodstove. I use an insert.
Scotty will appreciate this one.
You better get over and get that Rory so someone doesn't get a hold of that and ruin there woodstove. Just consider it a public service.


----------



## scroungerjeff (May 24, 2012)

That's a hoot.  Might melt cast iron.  I know that some people feel that locust is a native exotic and should be reserved for floors and decks.  I have burned enough of it to know the undeniable heat it puts forth and the relative ease with which it seasons.  Not sure I'd make hardwood floors out of it though.  Not the prettiest of wood.


----------



## weatherguy (May 24, 2012)

We heard this a couple years ago too, I dont remember the source back then. I see a lot of CL posts around here of people giving away pine for your "firepit or outdoor boiler" not to be used in wood stoves as it will start a chimney fire etc... Some myths get said over and over so many times, people take it as gospel.


----------



## MasterMech (May 25, 2012)

My dad has warped the doors on his old stove with BL and I've heard of others doing damage.  But it really wasn't the fault of the wood.


----------



## Ironwood (May 25, 2012)

Back in the 70's when the farmers were clearing fence rows we burned many cords of BL. All three of our stoves look good so maybe the BL we burned was a lower BTU type.


----------



## RORY12553 (May 25, 2012)

Locust Post said:


> That's some real knowledge there. I guess I'm okay with all my black locust because I do not have a woodstove. I use an insert.
> Scotty will appreciate this one.
> You better get over and get that Rory so someone doesn't get a hold of that and ruin there woodstove. Just consider it a public service.


 
Unfortunately it is 9:30 on Friday and I can't make it over there in the time they will be there. Might see if I can arrange another day.


----------



## Wood Duck (May 25, 2012)

Now you tell me?


----------



## onetracker (May 25, 2012)

scroungerjeff said:


> That's a hoot. Might melt cast iron. I know that some people feel that locust is a native exotic and should be reserved for floors and decks. I have burned enough of it to know the undeniable heat it puts forth and the relative ease with which it seasons. Not sure I'd make hardwood floors out of it though. Not the prettiest of wood.


 
but a fantastic bow wood.


----------



## katwillny (May 25, 2012)

Oh crud, I have a few truck loads of BL, should I just get rid of it now? hahahah.


----------



## lukem (May 25, 2012)

People around here say the same thing about hedge (osage orange).  Burns too hot...will ruin your stove.  They make it sound like I'm throwing a few pounds of magnesium powder in the stove.  I just tell them I'll take my chances.


----------



## tfdchief (May 25, 2012)

lukem said:


> People around here say the same thing about hedge (osage orange). Burns too hot...will ruin your stove. They make it sound like I'm throwing a few pounds of magnesium powder in the stove. I just tell them I'll take my chances.


For about the first 20 years I burned wood, nearly the only wood I burned was hedge and Black Locust.........and now they tell me


----------



## Woody Stover (May 25, 2012)

scroungerjeff said:


> Not sure I'd make hardwood floors out of it though. Not the prettiest of wood.





onetracker said:


> but a fantastic bow wood.


Just from looking at splits, end grain and color, I figured it would look good...but I've never seen a finished piece. Maybe you have if you've made a bow from some BL?


----------



## Flatbedford (May 25, 2012)

katwillny said:


> Oh crud, I have a few truck loads of BL, should I just get rid of it now? hahahah.


 
Get rid of it quick! I know of a safe disposal site down in Westchester County just North of Croton on Hudson. PM me to make an appointment for drop off. 

Last spring a guy told me that too. I told him that I'd be just fine...and I was all of last winter.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 29, 2012)

I've also been told the moon is made of blue cheese and the earth is flat . . .


----------



## Thistle (May 29, 2012)

Woody Stover said:


> Just from looking at splits, end grain and color, I figured it would look good...but I've never seen a finished piece. Maybe you have if you've made a bow from some BL?


 
It varies in color  like other woods with the location,type of soil etc.I know a guy in NE PA ( very knowledgeable antique tool dealer I buy a few things from several times a year) who built his cabinetmaker's bench from local milled BL entirely with hand tools some years back.That's dedication! The pics I remember showed a stunning piece for sure.He never did tell me how many hours he spent on it in spare time,guessing it was a few hundred time it was finished though.


----------



## ScotO (May 31, 2012)

Thistle said:


> It varies in color  like other woods with the location,type of soil etc.I know a guy in NE PA ( very knowledgeable antique tool dealer I buy a few things from several times a year) who built his cabinetmaker's bench from local milled BL entirely with hand tools some years back.That's dedication! The pics I remember showed a stunning piece for sure.He never did tell me how many hours he spent on it in spare time,guessing it was a few hundred time it was finished though.


It makes awesome tomahawk, axe and hammer handles too!


----------



## ScotO (May 31, 2012)

Locust Post said:


> That's some real knowledge there. I guess I'm okay with all my black locust because I do not have a woodstove. I use an insert.
> Scotty will appreciate this one.
> You better get over and get that Rory so someone doesn't get a hold of that and ruin there woodstove. Just consider it a public service.


LMFAO.  I guess I should probably throw my stove out then, because I've been burning BL and HL for YEARS, that stove has to be junk........  I'll scrap my stove before I give up my locust!  Y'all can have my locust......over my dead body


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (May 31, 2012)

Jake, the world is flat and BL does burn to hot....haha


----------



## begreen (Jun 1, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> We heard this a couple years ago too, I dont remember the source back then. I see a lot of CL posts around here of people giving away pine for your "firepit or outdoor boiler" not to be used in wood stoves as it will start a chimney fire etc... Some myths get said over and over so many times, people take it as gospel.


 
It may have been my post. I got a nice load of locust for free a few years ago. The homeowner had a woodstove, but said "ya can't burn locust, it burns like crap."  I offered no argument and took all I could get. Love the stuff.


----------

